# what did you wear to your PROM?!?!



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

Just a fun little thing... mostly for the ladies... but what'd you show up at your prom wearing... I just recently bought my own prom dress and I'm just a little curious... (what about you Mr. Bond did you go with the same secret agent mistique you have now???:smoking: ) --april--


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Although I did have fun at my prom (came with no one left with someone else's date, who was supposed to be my date anyway). It was a little embarrassing before I got to the Omni in NY for my prom.

I wear a size 0 and I remember telling my mom that I could fold the dress up and it would fit in my purse. I also got a trench coat as a graduation gift and wore that with it. Unfortunately, I took the train to the prom. My trench was so long, and my dress was backless, so all people saw was a little bare skin between the lapels and my stockin legs. Some ole dude in a towncar pulled up and actually asked me if I was *working* !! Accccckkk! :blush:

I promised that I was never gonna wear a dress again after that. Im a tomboy who shouldnt try to be girly girly. Look what happens.

Oh almost forgot....it was a little, backless red mini dress with heels. I can actually still fit in it altough I now HAVE hips to put in it. The boys I hung with actually thought I was a new girl in school and not their buddy.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

On a bet, and I was the only one who showed up with them on, black and white saddle shoes. Catholic high school, junior ring dance, only one I ever went to.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

As a member of the class of 1977, I will invoke my 5th Amendment rights


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

LOLOOLLOLOLOLLL Kyle as a 1976 graduate I can totally relate...I think there are still pix somewhere. I wore a black halter topped formal ....Memphis in the 70's I probably went to 6 formals a year for 2 almost 3 years. I had alot of spaghetti strap, halter top black dresses. They'd actually be Ok today....but there is NO WAY I'd ever fit in them again. As I recall the corsages were wrist ones...In college I remember going to one with a Fullback that looked like a Blues Brother...Animal House had just come out.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

A voluminous Granny Smith apple green gown. It looked a bit like it almost belonged in Gone with the Wind. It was actually a very pretty dress although definitely not in style today. There were two layers of skirt with the outer one being transparent. The inside layer got caught in my pantyhose after I went to the bathroom. Luckily, the skirt was long enough that I didn't moon my fellow graduates, their dates and the parents. Best thing about that dress was that it wasn't too tight and I almost won an eating contest against a hockey player friend (we tied). Ok, I was also a bit of a tomboy. It was a terrific buffet at the Hotel Vancouver.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I quit school when I was in the 10th grade, but I wouldn't have gone to my proms anyway. My school stunk and so did 95% of the students who went there. 

When I was 18, my friend from a very small alternative private school asked me to go to his prom. He didn't want to go, but his parents were forcing him to. And rather than have to ask some girl he didn't like, he wanted me to go with him as a favor. So I agreed. It was one of those types of schools that no one listened to dress code even though the prom was supposed to be formal. A small handful showed up in formal wear. The rest would show up in assorted outfits and even jeans, a t-shirt, and Chuck Taylors. John and I were going to go in a rudeboy theme and buy matching sharkskin suits and take a checkered cab to the prom. However his parents intervened, insisted on a limo and him in a tux. He was NOT happy about it. I still wore a dark green sharkskin skirt and jacket with loafers. I was a chelsea girl at the time so I even had the haircut to go with it. It was actually a really cool prom. They hired the DJ of the alternative music radio station and he played a lot of ska (went with my outfit!) and goth (went with other people's outfits). There was another prom down the hall in a different ballroom and I peeked in on them: a large crowd of uncomfortably formally dressed Japanese kids from the prestigious private school dancing in a big circle to a rap song, "HEEEEY! HOOOO! HEEEEY! HOOOO!" putting their arms up and down. Our prom was waaaaay better.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

It was June and it was hot and I just didn't feel like wearing a gown. I thought a cute little skirt with white shirt, though not haute couture was sensible. And after all, if you have legs like mine, you should show them off don't you think?

Picture Link

A little risque perhaps and a chance at skirting the good taste rules (skirting, get it?!? Hah, I kill me!):bounce: :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chrose, what a lovely get-up. I didn't know you had such gorgeous legs!:lol: 

I bought my prom gown at a thrift shop. It was a long white silk number with gathers all along the bodice, and it had spaghetti straps. I think it cost me about $30, back in 1983. My date and I were crowned king and queen, because we won a dance contest. I remember the song that won us the totle: Jumping Jack Flash. He was doing splits on the floor!! What an amazing night.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think sturdy is the word I would have chosen


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Chrose, I wanna know what your date wore.....curious minds.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I didn't even bother going to the prom. Nyaaaa. We held a giant party out in the desert with a band and all...


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

My hubby and I attended our prom in 1975. I looked like "Little Bo Peep" and he decided aqainst the tux and went with hiddeous blue plaid pants. We looked very comedic.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This was my date.

Picture Link

(Have I gone too far yet ?)


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I wish I hadn't bothered. I didn't have a date, I was supposed to go with friends but the group all chickened out and found dates so I ended up riding to prom in a red pickup truck with a guy who I didn't even know (I call him Randy the Ranger). Fun.

And my mom decided it would make more sense to make the dress, so I ended up with this teal green princess line off-the shoulder mass of too much fabric (it was huge on me) with matching shoes. (ACK!) 

I ended up donating it to the costume department of my college, where they took out about half the fabric and let me wear it as my ballgown in the Sound of Music, and it was STILL huge. 

My goodness. I spent prom riding up and down the elevator with a friend who hates crowds. The smart student government had not planned for a big enough space for all the people, so it was hot and stifling and blech.

I should have stuck with my history of not going to ANY dances. 

The only dance/formal I have ever enjoyed was the one I went to that was a Masquerade Ball with my then-fiance. But those type of things are always better when you are in love....

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

Mr. Bond you are too sweet and I thank you for it. I'm getting very excited prom is on May 3 which is my two and a half year anniversary with my boyfriend andy. We just finalized dinner, dress, tux, and limo arrangements... now the only thing left is the perfect after prom party. Which I'm actually considering throwing myself. That way if anyone shows up with alcohol I can just kick them out. Haha:bounce: oh yes... 99 days till graduation.. 
love april---


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

I didn't go to either of the proms. I thought they were gross and immature.........and nobody asked me. Don't worry, I made upo for it in college!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Do you know shawtycat, that you've just incurred the everlasting hatred of every woman in the world? 

Kuan


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

A size 0???  did you forget a number in front of that? My thigh is bigger than a 0..


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I never went to prom. I went camping instead. Squirrels can't turn you down


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

Chiliboy tell me youre joking about being turned down... that's not what prom is about. It's about getting together with all of your friends all dressed up for one last hurrah before graduation... april


----------



## doug (Apr 19, 2002)

I gotta admit great legs 

But i've also got to say that your date was pretty hot!!!!!:lips:  

but i'm sure that you both made a great couple!!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Does anybody remember streaking ? Well me and a good bud along with our hot ( yes I mean realy hot ) dates streaked the end of it and headed to a keg party in the desert with people who did not go . The best of both worlds is so much fun for youth .


----------



## blueyedgourmet (Apr 18, 2002)

oh too funny, some of these posts...........I can relate with KyleW and shroomgirl........as I am the class of '77, my word is it already 25 yrs!!! I wore a nice sherbet orange halter top, slinky thing, that I definately couldnt get into today........ ok who can remember what was served at the prom/grad banquet lol I haven't a clue but I hazard to guess it was chicken ala something!! with the standard appetizers/desserts...hehehehe


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

Ok so prom is like a week and a half away and me and Andy have been broken up for like five or six weeks now. I don't understand what is going on between us because he still claims to be in love with me and I just want to be friends. Oh well, I did decide to throw the after prom party of the year and I'm very excited about that. Although I don't know where all 50 of my invited and confirmed guests are going to sleep since instead of getting a hotel were staying here... it's a good thing the lower level of my house is like huge!! I finally got my dress (which is perfect and I adore) altered because I accidentally lost twelve pounds over spring break... YAY!! Oh well I hope the night goes well because I really have spent so much time planning and working out details for it! 
--april--:bounce: :bounce: :roll: :roll: :bounce: :bounce: :crazy: :blush:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thirty plus yrs. ago. Best night of my life!!!!!! Just can't remember it. 
Actually, faded blue jeans, tight Ramones T-shirt, tux jacket and 3" silver platform boots. 
No-name band at prom, blue oyster cult. Night ended meeting Billy Cobham at the bottom line and could not get over the size of his hands. The only thing I remember.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, April, I wish _I_ could "accidentally" lose 12 pounds.

I went to an all-girls high school, and while we did have a prom, I didn't go to it. Nobody to invite.

But in college, I had a similar experience to ShawtyCat: when I got all dressed up and did up my hair and put on makeup, all the guys who would never even look at me for 4 years wanted to, well, let's just say they didn't know it was me.

What do you mean, *sleep*? I thought you don't sleep until you go home around noon the next day! The thing to worry about is: will you have enough FOOD???! :lips:

Have a great time!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Can anyone still fit in their prom dress? Its been 7 years and mine...unfortunately.... still fits. You'd think that with two kids my hips would grow some. 

April..I think Suzanne is right. If youre having all those people over, especially the guys who are like bottomless pits, you are gonna need lots and lots of food. Watch for the alcohol! You don't need the cops being called, or some drunk person trying to wreck your house. Sorry to sound like such an old fogie but Ill worry. Alcohol and teenage boys don't mix well. 

Jodi


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---Trust me I hear you on the alchohol thing... and I'm NOT ok with having a bunch of drunk people at my house on prom night! The fifty people coming are mostly close friends and people I have known for years. None of us are interested in not remembering our prom because we were smashed.... hence why my mom agreed to let me have so many people invade our house for a night!!  and trust me I'm already planning the food... I can't wait...
---April---


----------

